
Git for the lazy - twism
http://www.spheredev.org/wiki/Git_for_the_lazy
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1168553>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=285885>

~~~
pjscott
Neither of which has any comments -- and since this is such a good
introduction to git, I think it's worth a resubmit or two. All articles decay
in value over time, but this one has a long half-life.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Personally I don't think it's any better than those you can find with your
first Google search, and I certainly don't think it's worth submitting again
and again. But that's just my opinion - by all means downvote me just because
you disagree.

~~~
pjscott
I notice that both of your comments in this thread are currently at 1 point.
Have you been downvoted "just because you disagree", or is this more of a
hypothetical grievance?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
My statement giving the previous submissions got downvoted, then someone
upvoted it again. Similarly, as I reply to you your comment is on 0, and I'm
about to upvote it back to 1, because even though this discussion adds nothing
significant to HN, neither (I believe) does it subtract significantly.

The issue of re-submissions comes up repeatedly. I flag them in part because
I'm working (in a desultory fashion) on something I think will improve the
situation and commenting on the duplications makes them easier for me to find
later for my experiments, in part because sometimes the earlier submissions
had useful commentary that's worth reading rather than repeating, and in part
because it raises awareness of the problem.

Here's one suggestion I made for at least identifying some duplications:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1012215>

Like you, I believe that some things are worth seeing again, but as such I
think it would be better to have a library of well-regarded and well-respected
articles for people to browse. To me, they don't really belong on HN, and I,
personally, would like to see the problem/situation dealt with cleanly as an
issue of "separation of concerns."

But I'm probably in a minority of 1, so I trundle away in the darkness. At
least it keeps me busy.

~~~
pjscott
Well, that sounds a lot more reasonable than I initially assumed. Thanks for
taking the time to explain.

------
planckscnst
That's great. I'd love a guide for the next step. I have a guy in the office I
want to collaborate with - what do I do? Does it make sense to have something
between this and reading Pro Git?

------
K3G
As someone who is looking for a new code tracking solution at work, yet is not
a programmer, this is wonderfully helpful.

------
STHayden
didn't see this the last 3 times but might be just what I need!

~~~
albertsun
I didn't, and this _is_ exactly what I need.

